# Identify weed



## Roger007 (Aug 27, 2019)

I've got this weed growing on my lawn and I'd like to know what it is and the best and safest way to get rid of it


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks like wild carrot


----------



## Roger007 (Aug 27, 2019)

What's the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

If it's wild carrot it will have a tap root. Pull some up first to confirm it's wild carrot.


----------

